# Torque to yield bolts



## stormcruze (Mar 29, 2016)

Does anyone know where to buy the caliper bracket bolts? I keep running across info that says these bolts shouldn't be reused after caliper removal for a brake job. Any info would be helpful. Even my son's auto shop instructor can't find any.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The dealership parts counter.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Either the dealership or places that sell OEM parts. I don't know as these are standardized to the point that you would find them at your local parts store.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I believe Raybestos lists bolts for the caliper bracket to knuckle, and yes they are TTY. 

However, I'm guessing that there's a lot of rotor replacements that don't use new bolts. If I recall these were just added to the catalog not long ago. I'm keeping my eye out for rotors and parts, and I believe I saw them on their website parts catalog.


----------



## stormcruze (Mar 29, 2016)

I did find them on Raybestos website. Thanks for the info.


----------



## stormcruze (Mar 29, 2016)

Did some research and looks like size is H816. There are aftermarket vendors out there too. Carlson makes this and some chain auto parts stores can order them.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Either the dealership or places that sell OEM parts. I don't know as these are standardized to the point that you would find them at your local parts store.


Let me amend this to say these are probably application specific bolts. Not something you'll find in the hardware store, or general section of the auto parts store. I'd imagine in many cases, they will be packaged with the replacement parts that need them.


----------

